# re-record shows, but only 1 at a time?



## CraigA (Aug 30, 2019)

[I know this was discussed in a few old threads, I still don't see an answer]

I have a One Pass for a show I watch in re-runs. After watching all 8 seasons, I want to watch them again. The Tivo Edge won't record them since it did once already (over a period of a year). If I put the one pass to record everything, I get multiple recordings of the same episode which isn't what I want. I tried deleting the one pass and re-creating it, that didn't solve the problem.

So how I can I tell the Tivo Edge to forgot it recorded this series, to record all episodes again, but only 1 recording of each episode?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

“New & Reruns” should do what you want. TiVo doesn’t “remember” shows it recorded previously. It just won’t record the same episode and have two copies on the device at the same time.

”Everything” WILL record multiple copies and you could remove the duplicates from the To Do List before they record.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> “New & Reruns” should do what you want. TiVo doesn’t “remember” shows it recorded previously. It just won’t record the same episode and have two copies on the device at the same time.
> 
> ”Everything” WILL record multiple copies and you could remove the duplicates from the To Do List before they record.


You're forgetting the 28-day rule
Any showing of the same episode in 28-days after it's first recorded is treated as the same and not recording with "New & reruns"
As we've both noted, there is no "1 year, I already recorded it" rule


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo doesn’t “remember” shows it recorded previously.





dianebrat said:


> As we've both noted, there is no "1 year, I already recorded it" rule


You both have a lot of Tivo experience, so I generally accept your posts without question. However, in this case, the OP indicated that they had tried to get the Tivo to rerecord episodes without success. Add to that my own experience. In 2021, I set up a OnePass to record all episodes of Star Trek Enterprise off of Heroes and Icons TV to watch while riding a stationary bike, and then deleted them after each cycling session. The OnePass still exists (Start From Season 1, Record New & Repeats), and Heroes and Icons is still airing the same episodes, but none of them have been rerecorded. So my experience, along with the OP, seems to indicate that the Tivo remembers something.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

CinciDVR said:


> You both have a lot of Tivo experience, so I generally accept your posts without question. However, in this case, the OP indicated that they had tried to get the Tivo to rerecord episodes without success. Add to that my own experience. In 2021, I set up a OnePass to record all episodes of Star Trek Enterprise off of Heroes and Icons TV to watch while riding a stationary bike, and then deleted them after each cycling session. The OnePass still exists (Start From Season 1, Record New & Repeats), and Heroes and Icons is still airing the same episodes, but none of them have been rerecorded. So my experience, along with the OP, seems to indicate that the Tivo remembers something.


It doesn’t.

There must be another reason TiVo isn’t recording the episodes.

Check “Recording History” for a reason.


----------



## CraigA (Aug 30, 2019)

cwoody222 said:


> It doesn’t.
> 
> There must be another reason TiVo isn’t recording the episodes.
> 
> Check “Recording History” for a reason.


The recording history simply shows "Duplicate", even though that episode hasn't been on the TIVO in many months.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> Check “Recording History” for a reason.


And episodes of Star Trek Enterprise also show up in my History as not being recorded because they are duplicates. I can assure you, however, they were deleted over a year ago. What's interesting is if I press "Info" while looking at one of those episodes in History, the pop-up box says:

"This episode was not recorded because the same episode appeared in the My Shows list or the To Do List within 28 days of this broadcast. In Recording Options, change "Record" to "Everything" if you want it recorded each time it airs."

That seems to support @dianebrat statement about the 28-day rule, however it is most definitely not the behavior that my Roamio is exhibiting as my episodes of Star Trek Enterprise were recorded and deleted over a year ago.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo doesn’t “remember” shows it recorded previously.





dianebrat said:


> You're forgetting the 28-day rule





CraigA said:


> The recording history simply shows "Duplicate"


I have a theory as to what may be going on - at least on my Roamio. But it may take 28 days to test this theory.

When I go into "History", it starts on a setting that says "Show All". In that view it lists episodes that have been deleted, as well as not recorded. But it only seems to show about three weeks worth of episodes. If I hit the "C" button until it says "Show Deleted", then it only shows deleted episodes, and lists a lot more episodes. And all my Star Trek Enterprise episodes are in there as "Can be Recovered". So my theory is that it doesn't record new episodes because the old episodes, while deleted, can still be recovered. It seems upgrading from a 500 GB drive to a 3 TB drive combined with a lot fewer new shows airing during the pandemic has caused my Roamio to not need to reclaim any space and completely delete any of the episodes I deleted a year ago.

I say it may take 28 days to test my theory because if the Roamio really isn't rerecording episodes because they have only been logically deleted, but not physically, then it may wait 28 days after I "permanently" delete them before it starts to rerecord them.

@CraigA - perhaps your episodes also have only been logically deleted? Try going into "History" and then press the "C" key until only "Deleted" episodes appear and then use the "Channel Down" key to see if you can find the episodes you deleted months ago. If you can, then the good news is that you can simply recover them instead of rerecording.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CinciDVR said:


> And episodes of Star Trek Enterprise also show up in my History as not being recorded because they are duplicates. I can assure you, however, they were deleted over a year ago. What's interesting is if I press "Info" while looking at one of those episodes in History, the pop-up box says:
> 
> "This episode was not recorded because the same episode appeared in the My Shows list or the To Do List within 28 days of this broadcast. In Recording Options, change "Record" to "Everything" if you want it recorded each time it airs."
> 
> That seems to support @dianebrat statement about the 28-day rule, however it is most definitely not the behavior that my Roamio is exhibiting as my episodes of Star Trek Enterprise were recorded and deleted over a year ago.


FWIW if the episodes in question for @CraigA have generic data, that will also flag them as duplicates


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

CinciDVR said:


> I have a theory as to what may be going on - at least on my Roamio. But it may take 28 days to test this theory.
> 
> When I go into "History", it starts on a setting that says "Show All". In that view it lists episodes that have been deleted, as well as not recorded. But it only seems to show about three weeks worth of episodes. If I hit the "C" button until it says "Show Deleted", then it only shows deleted episodes, and lists a lot more episodes. And all my Star Trek Enterprise episodes are in there as "Can be Recovered". So my theory is that it doesn't record new episodes because the old episodes, while deleted, can still be recovered. It seems upgrading from a 500 GB drive to a 3 TB drive combined with a lot fewer new shows airing during the pandemic has caused my Roamio to not need to reclaim any space and completely delete any of the episodes I deleted a year ago.
> 
> ...


That’s not how the 28-day should work. It should only apply to episodes in your To Do List or My Shows.

I wonder if something got corrupted with your drive upgrade?


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> FWIW if the episodes in question for @CraigA have generic data, that will also flag them as duplicates


That's interesting because that's not how my Roamio appears to work. I've had an OnePass for "NCIS" set to record "New" episodes for years. In 2020, the pandemic messed up the airing of episodes during season 17 and some of them got pushed to season 18. For some reason my Roamio did not record the first episodes of season 18 - I suspect bad guide data. So I changed my OnePass for NCIS to record "New & Repeats" on "Any Channel" that "Start From Season 17". That worked well to capture the missing episodes when they were finally aired on other channels. However, it occasionally picked up episodes which weren't season 17 or later because the guide only had generic data. So it didn't reject them as "Duplicate" but instead recorded them because it didn't know the episode's season.



cwoody222 said:


> That’s not how the 28-day should work. It should only apply to episodes in your To Do List or My Shows.


I guess we'll know soon enough. I've permanently deleted all the Star Trek Enterprise episodes from my "Deleted" list. If my Roamio starts recording Star Trek Enterprise episodes again, then I'm gonna consider my theory correct. I'll let you know.



cwoody222 said:


> I wonder if something got corrupted with your drive upgrade?


That could be, but it seems unlikely. The OnePass for Star Trek Enterprise wasn't created until after the hard drive upgrade, and no Star Trek Enterprise episodes existed on the hard drive before the upgrade. Plus the OP seems to have a similar issue and hasn't reported a drive upgrade.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> FWIW if the episodes in question for @CraigA have generic data, that will also flag them as duplicates


Are you sure? I thought generic data would be treated as new?

Tivo doesn’t know so it plays it safe and records.

I just had that happen with an episode of Ghosts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Are you sure? I thought generic data would be treated as new?
> 
> Tivo doesn’t know so it plays it safe and records.
> 
> I just had that happen with an episode of Ghosts.


You are correct.

(That's why I can't have 1Ps for MSNBC shows!)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Are you sure? I thought generic data would be treated as new?
> Tivo doesn’t know so it plays it safe and records.
> I just had that happen with an episode of Ghosts.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> You are correct.
> (That's why I can't have 1Ps for MSNBC shows!)


You are both 100% correct, my brain was answering without actually thinking (it was one of those days)


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> That’s not how the 28-day should work. It should only apply to episodes in your To Do List or My Shows.
> 
> I wonder if something got corrupted with your drive upgrade?


Returning to let you know how things went. On April 14th, I "permanently" deleted all my Star Trek Enterprise shows that weren't in "My Shows" since they had been deleted, but could still be recovered via History since my Roamio had never needed to reclaim space to allow it to continue recording. As weeks went by, Star Trek Enterprise episodes would show up in my ToDo list with generic episode info, but as soon as specific episode info was added they would be removed from the ToDo list and marked as "Duplicate". Then yesterday, May 14th, an episode of Star Trek Enterprise with specific episode info was recorded. And my ToDo list is now populated with Star Trek Enterprise episodes that have specific episode info.

So I think this definitively shows that programs which have been deleted, but not "permanently" deleted (i.e. they can still be recovered) will not be rerecorded even if you select "New & Repeats". This makes sense in a way, since recovering them would be a lot quicker than rerecording them, but doesn't match the information given by the Tivo unless you consider recoverable programs under History as being part of "My Shows".


----------

